# Captain Morgan's Belize



## Bee (May 21, 2016)

Has anyone stayed at Captain Morgan's or Sun Breezes on Ambergris Caye lately? It appears that II only has these two active timeshares in on the island. The last reviews on TUG are from 2013. I like to hear TUG members opinions regarding condition, location and anything else I should be aware of. 

Thank you,
Bee


----------



## classiclincoln (May 21, 2016)

Yup, stayed there over Xmas week in 2013 and loved it.  Not sure exactly how many timeshares on on Ambergris Cay, but got the exchange.  You'll need to take a puddle jumper from the mainland and you can read my review in the Marketplace.  Doesn't look like anyone has reviewed it since we were there.

If you like large mega resorts, this place is not for you.  We'd go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## bobpark56 (May 24, 2016)

*We have stayed there twice...and enjoyed it*

We have stayed twice at Captain Morgan's Retreat. Enjoyed both stays. Be aware that there are significant differences among the units (e..g., not all 1BR units are of the same size). So be sure you know what you are getting.

The last time we were there, they let us tour the then new units that were being sold, I think, as fractional ownerships. They were quite attractive. If you could get one of these, it would be great.


----------



## tarahsu (Jul 26, 2016)

*Captain Morgan's*

I just got the II trade for Captain Morgan's from October 15-22, 2016.  How do I know if it is the newer 1 BD mentioned above?


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 26, 2016)

Check out my review in the Marketplace; I posted a resort map.


----------

